# Looks like 9mm for Big Military for years to come



## arizonaguide (Mar 22, 2009)

Didn't know if this had been posted yet.
It was news to me, in this month's American Rifleman.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 23, 2009)

Hope they are M-9A1's, give the used up crap to the I-wackies.


----------



## pardus (Mar 23, 2009)

Just read about this...

I'd personally prefer a .45 but....


----------



## P. Beck (Mar 23, 2009)

Meanwhile, all the cool kids get Glock .40's.


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like Fag 9s for the next 20.


----------

